# Bully Pulpit Golf Course



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

ESPN has reported that Bully Pulpit near Medora will be named the best new affordable golf course of 2005 in it's January issue. I've golfed there a couple of times and I love it.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That is in my list of things to do this year is golf that course. I've heard a lot of good things about it. I haven't golfed hawktree either though, it might be a good roadtrip. Smalls, you in for meeting half way, golfing a couple nine and drinking 18 gallons?


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I have not played at the Pulpit I have heard all sorts of opinions about it from hated it to loved it, I guess I will have to play it myself. I play Hawktree about 6 times a summer, beautiful course, every now and again you can see a pheasant running across a fairway late in the season, dont walk it though, I have never considered it but have seen a couple do it (half goat-half Sherpa), and besides how else are you going to carry the cooler


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

Buy the discount card for BP, Hawktree, and Links of ND (one round at each) you'll save money. Bulley Pulpit has the most amazing back 9 I've ever seen. The couple of times I played there I sensed a sort of casual feeling, you don't rush through a course that nice. And the people were really friendly. You could do Riverwood in Bismarck and Hawktree, two great courses, or Heart River in Dickinson and the Pulpit, two more great courses.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> ESPN has reported that Bully Pulpit near Medora will be named the best new affordable golf course of 2005 in it's January issue.


Bully Pulpit was listed as the top new affordable public golf course in the country in the latest issue of Golf Digest, not by ESPN. I have never played it, but it sounds like fun. Feedback from a friend suggest that this course will absolutely eat up a duffer like me.

Some other courses in ND that are fun include Painted Woods by Washburn and Square Butte by Center. Both are fun and cheap.


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

Oops, yea I forgot to add "by Golf Digest" in my original post. I've golfed Painted Woods and its a very nice nine-hole.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Bully Pulpit is a wonderful place to play and the back nine is as beautiful as any course you will play anywhere. Last year they had a program with a tee time around 2:00 every day that if you had three junior golfers in the group the juniors got free green fees. We used it when a friend and I took our sons out to play Bully Pulpit and Hawktree. Wanted to do Red Mike but no way on a two day trip so will have to wait for next year.

[siteimg]3267[/siteimg]

BULLY PULPIT

Next year I'm going to do all three and taking my golf cart.

[siteimg]2448[/siteimg]


----------

